# Eifie vs. Sandstone Shadow



## I liek Squirtles (Dec 27, 2017)

[size=+2]*Eifie vs Sandstone-Shadow*[/size]



			
				Eifie said:
			
		

> *Format*: 1v1
> *DQ*: 1 week
> *Damage Cap*: 40%
> *Banned/Restricted Moves*: OHKOs, direct healing, Chill, Protect/Detect
> ...



*Eifie's active squad*

 *Tassorosso King of Boo Foo Woo* the female Sliggoo <Gooey> @ Shell Bell
 *Siradhan* the male Natu <Early Bird> @ Kee Berry
 *topping percentage* the male Paras <Dry Skin> @ Weakness Policy
 *Scuttlebutt* the male Anorith <Battle Armor> @ Lucky Egg
 *Buckwheat* the male Skiddo <Sap Sipper> @ Leftovers
 *Super Smile Tomato* the female Darumaka <Hustle> @ Zoom Lens
 *Indyelle* the female Phanpy <Pickup> @ Air Balloon
 *Gooch* the male Gulpin <Sticky Hold> @ Eviolite
 *plant guy* the male Corphish <Adaptability> @ Lucky Egg
 *Rayfa* the female Eevee <Anticipation> @ Soothe Bell


*Sandstone-Shadow's active squad*

 *Pertina* the female Horsea <Swift Swim> @ Lucky Egg
 *Sana* the female Ivysaur <Overgrow> @ Toxic Plate
 *Nefi* the female Fennekin <Magician> @ Fire Stone
 *Venus* the female Litwick <Flash Fire> @ Dusk Stone
 *Dolon* the male Gastly <Levitate> @ Scope Lens
 *Itero* the male Wooper <Water Absorb> @ Zoom Lens
 *Obsidian* the male Murkrow <Super Luck> @ Razor Claw
 *Draka* the female Larvitar <Guts> @ Muscle Band
 *Psyfox* the male Kadabra <Inner Focus> @ Link Cable
 *apprentice cheep cheep* the female Oricorio (Baile Style) <Dancer> @ Cell Battery


And the coin flip says...

~*Sandstone-Shadow* sends out first. 
~*Eifie* sends out and commands.
~*Sandstone-Shadow* commands.
~*I* ref.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Dec 27, 2017)

Let's go, *Pertina*! You shall shine! This battle is your rite-of-passage into a Seadra, so make us proud! And, you're battling the _referee of your very first battle ever!_ You've already grown so much!


----------



## Eifie (Dec 27, 2017)

In the name of His Eminence, King Tassorosso of Boo Foo Woo (long may he reign)... *Rayfa*, come forth!

Let's keep a bit of distance from the center pool for now, so that you're not easily reached by contact moves. Start with a *Natural Gift* —it's nice that after 5 years of this going to be changed soon, I can still abuse my free Normal-type Aura Sphere, eh? Then sing your praises to your king with *Hyper Voice*, and then let's find out what your *Hidden Power* is! If your opponent has clones on the second or third action, use *Swift* to take them out. Natural Gift would be better, but whatev.

If you're unable to reach your opponent for some reason, *work yourself up*. You promised to double your milk intake from now on, didn't you?

*Natural Gift / Work Up ~ Hyper Voice / Swift / Work Up ~ Hidden Powder / Swift / Work Up*

Man, I'm _really_ rusty at this game.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Dec 27, 2017)

If you're going to be confined to the center pool, Pertina, then we should be able to take advantage of your Swift Swim, which means you'll definitely be faster! 

So! She's gonna try and deal some damage - let's do the same. Try a *Scald* and then a *Dragon Breath[/b. If one of those successfully caused a burn or paralysis, finish with Surf; otherwise, go for another Scald. 

If you can't hit her for some reason, start off by Confiding to her on the first action, setting up a Focus Energy on the second, and Confide another secret on the third. Try to hit her with an attack move first, though.

Scald / Confide ~ Dragon Breath / Focus Energy ~ Scald / Surf / Confide*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jan 2, 2018)

Eifie and Sandstone-Shadow waited patiently in ASB Central for two more battlers for their cheep cheep battle royale. Soon enough, they got tired of waiting around; Eifie became restless and issued a challenge right there and then, which Sandstone-Shadow readily accepted. Their referee agreed to referee the match, and the trio made their way into the nearby ASB Central Stadium. 

	Somewhat perplexingly, a great crowd already sat in the Stadium, anxious for a battle to begin, waving colorful flags. Great cheers rose when the Trainers stepped onto the astroturf as if they had been expected all along. The middle of the field opened up at the referee’s signal, revealing a sizeable pool for a Water-type. The audience oohed and speculated as to what would take up residence in it. The referee lifted his flags, and the battlers appeared in flashes of light: a chipper little seahorse and a white dog... cat… fox… thing?


*=Round One= *
*Eifie*






Rayfa (F) @Soothe Bell
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Ability: Anticipation
Status: Normal. | Mood: “Nayna! My robe!”
Commands: Natural Gift / Work Up ~ Hyper Voice / Swift / Work Up ~ Hidden Powder / Swift / Work Up

*Sandstone-Shadow*


Pertina(F) @Lucky Egg
Health: 100% | Energy: 100%
Ability: Swift Swim (activated)
Status: Normal. | Mood: Eager to get started!
Commands:  Scald / Confide ~ Dragon Breath / Focus Energy ~ Scald / Surf / Confide​
	Rayfa sauntered onto the field, her shimmering white fur claiming the adoration of the crowd. The patriots in the audience chanted “Ur dihara Khura’in!” repeatedly; Rayfa basked in this lovely display, certain King Tassorosso would be proud. Pertina was confused, but unfazed; she happily did laps in the pool, herself winning the affection of other members of the audience with her graceful yet speedy movements. After their initial showings, the two locked eyes and got ready to get down to business. 

	Pertina sped up to the edge of the pool and eyed Rayfa. After staring her down for a few seconds, the Horsea shot a boiling stream of water at her opponent, soaking Rayfa’s fur, much to Her Benevolence’s displeasure. Pertina giggled at Rayfa’s misfortune; her regal demeanor seemingly melted away. A little ways across the field, though, Rayfa stared in disbelief at this insolence. How dare this pipsqueak disgrace her royal neck fluff?! The indignation overwhelmed her! She focused on the depths of her being, channeling her own regal essence. A white orb materialized before her and careened towards Pertina, slicing the air around it. Pertina squeaked as the sphere slammed into her side.

	Pertina glared at Rayfa’s smug face. The little twerp… Who did she think she was? Floating defiantly, Pertina launched a new assault: this time, a savage burst of draconic energy flurried about Rayfa. After recovering from the attack, Rayfa started skipping around the pool. “O HOLY MOTHER!” she chanted offkey. “WE HOLD THIS DIVINATION SÉANCE IN YOUR NAME! LET THE EYES OF EVERYONE HERE BE CLEAR, AND OUR EARS BE UNSTOPPED!” Pertina, along with everyone else present, reeled as the screechy song drilled into her ear canals.

	“O DANCE OF DEVOTION! GUIDE-” Rayfa’s song was suddenly interrupted by an even fiercer and more pressurized blast of hot water. It didn’t quite burn her, but it still stung incredibly. She shook off the water and summoned more orbs of energy around her. They flashed many colors –red, pink, purple, green, yellow- before settling on a deep navy blue and hurtling at Pertina. The Water-type seemed much less affected by this attack than the previous ones, and squared up, readying herself for another round.

*=End of Round One= *
*Eifie*






Rayfa (F) @Soothe Bell
Health: 70% | Energy: 89%
Ability: Anticipation
Status: Normal. Hidden Power is Water typed. | Mood: “Insolent Barbed Head!”
Commands: Natural Gift ~ Hyper Voice ~ Hidden Power 

*Sandstone-Shadow*


Pertina(F) @Lucky Egg
Health: 74% | Energy: 88%
Ability: Swift Swim (activated)
Status: Normal. | Mood: Tired, but ready for more. 
Commands:  Scald ~ Dragon Breath ~ Scald​


Spoiler: Calculations



Action 1:
-Scald: 8+2 (stab)=10% damage inflicted, 5-1 (stab)=4% energy consumed, accuracy roll 87 (hit), crit roll 71 (no crit), burn roll 46 (no burn).
-Natural Gift: 9+2.25 (stab)=11% damage inflicted, 5-1 (stab)= 4% energy consumed, accuracy roll n/a, crit roll 80 (no crit).
-Totals: Pertina took 11% damage and consumed 4% energy, Rayfa took 10% damage and consumed 4% energy.
Action 2:
-Dragon Breath: 6% damage inflicted, 4% energy consumed, accuracy roll 87 (hit), crit roll 57 (no crit), paralysis roll 96 (no paralysis).
-Hyper Voice: 9+2.25 (stab)=11% damage inflicted, 5-1 (stab)=4% energy consumed, accuracy roll 93 (hit), crit roll 20 (no crit).
-Totals: Pertina took 11% damage and consumed 4% energy, Rayfa took 6% damage and consumed 4% energy.

Action 3: 
-Scald: 8+2 (stab)+4 (crit)=14% damage inflicted, 5-1 (stab)=4% energy consumed, accuracy roll 87 (hit), crit roll 4 (crit), burn roll 58 (no burn).
-Hidden Power: Type roll 2 (Water), 6*0.67=4% damage inflicted, 3% energy consumed, accuracy roll 17 (hit), crit roll 50 (no crit).
-Totals: Pertina took 4% damage and consumed 4% energy, Rayfa took 14% damaged and consumed 3% energy. 

Grand Totals:
Rayfa: 100%-30%=70% health, 100%-11%=89% energy.
Pertina: 100%-26%=74% health, 100%-12%=88% energy



Ref Notes:
-Sorry this took so long! Happy New Year!
-For Hidden Power, I rolled from 1-17 since it can’t be Normal. I went down the ASBdb type chart to determine the type after the roll. 
-All of SS’s accuracy rolls were 87! :O lucky rolls
-*Sandstone-Shadow* commands.
-*Eifie* commands.
-*I* ref.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Jan 4, 2018)

Alright, Pertina! Looks like luck might be on our side (for now). Let's deal some more damage! 

Start off with a *Rain Dance* and follow through with *Surf* and *Water Pulse*. 

If she uses Sunny Day before any of your actions, switch to *Dragon Pulse* instead of Surf and *Dragon Breath* instead of Water Pulse. 
If it looks like she's going to try and somehow avoid your attacks (or if you can't hit her for some reason), go with *Smokescreen*.

*Rain Dance / Smokescreen ~ Surf / Dragon Pulse / Smokescreen ~ Water Pulse / Dragon Breath / Smokescreen*


----------



## Eifie (Jan 4, 2018)

Ha! Foolish displays such as these do nothing but _bore_ Her Benevolence — show Pertina your lack of appreciation for her dance of non-devotion with a great big *Yawn*!

Since Surf involves the Pokémon itself riding the wave into its target, Pertina will hopefully be out of the pool by now, so knock her even further away from it with a one-action *Skull Bash*! If she's somehow still in the pool and you can reach her, try to use Skull Bash to launch her back onto land. And if it's not possible to hit her with a contact move, stick with *Hyper Voice*. Sorry to be boring, but you haven't got any better options, really. :(

Finally, Pertina should be asleep by now, so prepare yourself for next round with *Work Up*. If she's somehow still awake then idk man, *Body Slam* her.

*Yawn ~ Skull Bash (one action) / Hyper Voice ~ Work Up / Body Slam*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jan 28, 2018)

*=Round Two= *
*Eifie*






Rayfa (F) @Soothe Bell
Health: 70% | Energy: 89%
Ability: Anticipation
Status: Normal. | Mood: “Insolent Barbed Head!”
Commands: Yawn ~ Skull Bash (one action) / Hyper Voice ~ Work Up / Body Slam


*Sandstone-Shadow*


Pertina(F) @Lucky Egg
Health: 74% | Energy: 88%
Ability: Swift Swim (activated)
Status: Normal. | Mood: Tired, but ready for more. 
Commands:  Rain Dance / Smokescreen ~ Surf / Dragon Pulse / Smokescreen ~ Water Pulse / Dragon Breath / Smokescreen​

     Pertina looks to the sky and produces billowing white clouds from her snout. She twirls about gracefully around the pool, the clouds contorting with her. Soon enough, a dreary gray blankets the skies above the stadium, and a downpour roars down from the heavens. Rayfa scoffs. _That’s it? A little water show? It will hardly faze Her Benevolence!_, she thinks as her fur becomes progressively more drenched. She opens her mouth and yawns a very loud and royal lawn. The audience would have been amazed at how regal the yawn was, but they, too, are yawning. Meanwhile, in the pool, a sudden drowsiness came over Pertina. 

    It’s probably nothing, right? She dispels the notion by shaking her head. Instead, she concentrates on the pool. Soon, the surface of the pool bubbles and a massive wave erupts, Pertina happily whinnying at its top. The crowd screams in approval as the attack slams into Rayfa with full force. However, once the tsunami subsides, Pertina lays flopping on the stadium ground. The Eevee coughed and spat out some water. After refluffing herself, she runs around in a circle, building up momentum. She charges at Pertina, her head ramming the Horsea’s yellow midsection, knocking her target even farther away from the pool. Once Pertina hits the ground, she… falls asleep?  Fits of flopping seize her from time to time, but she lays prone for now. 

    Pleased with her results, Rayfa prances around the arena, a faint red aura glowing around her. The riled-up crowd screams in conjunction with her cries, as chants glorifying Khura’in and Her Benevolence resound throughout the stadium. However, Pertina, sleeps peacefully through all of this.	


*=End of Round Two= *
*Eifie*






Rayfa (F) @Soothe Bell
Health: 59% | Energy: 73%
Ability: Anticipation
Status: +1 Attack, +1 Special Attack | Mood: Sticking out her very fluffy chestfluff.
Commands: Yawn ~ Skull Bash (one action) ~ Work Up 


*Sandstone-Shadow*


Pertina(F) @Lucky Egg
Health: 58% | Energy: 80%
Ability: Swift Swim 
Status: Asleep (5% chance of waking up next action). 1 action away from the pool.   | Mood: Squirming, but asleep. 
Commands:  Rain Dance ~ Surf ~ asleep​


Spoiler: Calculations



Action 1:
-Rain Dance: 5-1 (STAB)= 4% energy consumed.
-Yawn: 4-1 (STAB)= 3% energy consumed
-Totals: Pertina consumed 4% energy, Rayfa consumed 3% energy.
Action 2:
-Surf: 9+2+25=11% damage inflicted, 5-1 (STAB) = 4% energy consumed, accuracy roll 40 (hit), crit roll 63 (no crit). 
-Skull Bash: 13+3.25 (stab)=16% damage inflicted, 11-1 (stab)=10% energy consumed, accuracy roll 77 (hit), crit roll 9 (no crit).
-Totals: Pertina took 16% damage and consumed 4% energy, Rayfa took 11% damage and consumed 10% energy.

Action 3: 
- Work Up: 2% energy consumed.
 -Totals: Rayfa consumed 2% energy. 

Grand Totals:
Rayfa: 70%-11%=59% health, 89%-16%=73% energy.
Pertina: 74%-16%=58% health, 88%-8%=80% energy



Ref Notes:
-Sorry I took so long again. I promise I’ll be on the ball more next round!
-I decided to roll if Pertina would flop back into the pool or not by the end of the action. 50/50 chance. Rolled 91, so she didn’t. Since Pertina is aquatic and her instinct (even when asleep) is to return to the water, every action she will get one action closer to the pool. 
-*Eifie* next.


----------



## Eifie (Jan 28, 2018)

Thanks, ILS! No problem about the wait; I think both SS and I have had a lot going on, anyway. Is the 95% chance of waking up next action actually supposed to be 5%? Surely Her Benevolence's commanding yawn demands compliance!


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jan 28, 2018)

Yes, I meant to write 95% of not waking up, whoops! I'll change it to 5%.


----------



## Eifie (Jan 30, 2018)

Excellent work as always, Your Benevolence! Let's go with *Sunny Day* to weaken her STAB, then *Focus Energy*. On the last action, hit her with *Natural Gift*; if she's still asleep, wait for her to move first.

If she wakes up on the first action, go with *Hyper Voice* on your second action instead, but stick with Focus Energy if you can't hit her. On the last action, if she has a sub use *Hyper Voice*, and if you can't hit her for some reason, use *Work Up*.

*Sunny Day ~ Focus Energy / Hyper Voice ~ Natural Gift / Hyper Voice / Work Up*


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Mar 10, 2018)

omg hey commands, I kinda forget how to do this

So, Pertina! You seem to be asleep. Let's *Sleep Talk* for as long as you continue to be asleep. Whenever you wake up, *move back to the pool and try to dodge any incoming attacks from Rayfa*, but prioritize moving back to the pool. Once you're there, *Dragon Pulse!* Yeah! 

*Sleep Talk / move to pool and try to dodge / Dragon Pulse x 3*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Apr 19, 2019)

*=Round Three= *
*Eifie*






Rayfa (F) @Soothe Bell
Health: 59% | Energy: 73%
Ability: Anticipation
Status: +1 Attack, +1 Special Attack | Mood: Sticking out her very fluffy chestfluff.
Commands: Sunny Day ~ Focus Energy / Hyper Voice ~ Natural Gift / Hyper Voice / Work Up

*Sandstone-Shadow*


Pertina(F) @Lucky Egg
Health: 58% | Energy: 80%
Ability: Swift Swim 
Status: Asleep (5% chance of waking up next action). 1 action away from the pool.   | Rain (6 actions) Mood: Squirming, but asleep. 
Commands:  Sleep Talk / move to pool and try to dodge / Dragon Pulse x 3​


For a long time (over a year, it seemed like), time stood still, Rayfa stares menacingly at her slumbering foe. When she realizes the ref hasn’t done anything in a while, she averts her gaze momentarily to stare curiously at him. Suddenly he shakes his head, rousing himself from whatever entrancement he was in.

Pertina flutters again, her subconscious pushing her to inch closer to the pool of water. Upon hearing her Trainer’s voice, a little bubble forms on her snout. The cuteness of the image captivates the audience, but it is violently interrupted by a fierce blast of turquoise chemical energy. The force of the attack was such that it pushed Pertina back into the pool, delivering her back into her element. The flames engulf Rayfa, scorching her perfect coat. She had spent a great deal of (someone else’s) time grooming it! First, the little squirt drenches it, and then she torches it with absolutely no caution at all. Such insolence simply would not stand! She shakes the last bits of draconic energy out of her fur, still indignant. Despite the pouring rain, Rayfa’s coat begins to glow, faintly at first, but stronger as time goes on. As the glow brightens, the clouds part, making way for a harsh sun. The audience members take out their promotional fans, emblazoned with either Pertina’s or Rayfa’s face. 

The Horsea’s Trainer again orders, which Pertina mumbles under her breath again. Soon, however, the mumbling turns ominous, a red aura floating about her. Her body feels heavier, yet stronger, trading off nimbleness for physical toughness. Rayfa is glad for the brief respite and turns her focus inward. She closes her eyes and meditates on what it means to be regent. What an honor to serve her country! She lets out a rallying cry, and the crowd screams with her. 

The commotion finally wakes Pertina up. She blinks a few times to fully wake herself up and lets out a content whinny when she registers she is finally back in the pool. She lets loose another blast of draconic energy, although this one isn’t as chemical as the one before, but rather pure, unadulterated, weaponized dragon spirit.  As the beam buffets  Rayfa, she realizes she, too, could weaponize her own essence. Pink-and-white shockwaves shot out in all directions around her. It was Rayfa’s way of telling her opponent that such insolence was enough, thank you very much.



*=End of Round Three= *
*Eifie*






Rayfa (F) @Soothe Bell
Health: 45% | Energy: 59%
Ability: Anticipation
Status: +1 Attack, +1 Special Attack, +2 crit | Sunny (6 actions left) | Mood: Positively radiant.
Commands: Sunny Day ~ Focus Energy / Hyper Voice ~ Natural Gift / Hyper Voice / Work Up

*Sandstone-Shadow*


Pertina(F) @Lucky Egg
Health: 46% | Energy: 69%
Ability: Swift Swim (Activated)
Status: +1 Attack, +1 Defense, -1 Speed (80 Speed) | Mood: Glad to be back in the pool. 
Commands:  Sleep Talk / move to pool and try to dodge / Dragon Pulse x 3​


Spoiler: Calculations



Action 1:
-Sleep check: 66, still sleep (10% chance)
-Sleep Talk roll: 18, Dragon Breath (paralysis roll: 89 no par, 23 no crit) 6% damage, 4% energy
-Sunny Day: 5% energy, weather to sun for nine actions (fire x1.25, water x2/3)
-Pool counter: 0,
-Wake chance: 10%
-Totals: Pertina consumed 4% energy, Rayfa took 6% damage and consumed 5% energy.
Action 2:
-Sleep check: 48, still asleep (15% chance)
-Sleep Talk roll: 13, Curse +1 atk, +1 def, -1 spd (*.66 spd), 60*2*2/3 = 80 spd, 2% energy
-Focus Energy: Rayfa crit stage +2 (base 20%), 5% energy
-Totals: Pertina consumed 2% energy, Rayfa consumed 5% energy

Action 3:

-Sleep check: 14, wake up (20% chance)
-Dragon Pulse: 71 to hit, 7 to crit (no crit), 8% damage, 5% energy
-Natural Gift: 50 to crit (no crit), 12% damage, 4% energy
-Totals: Pertina took 12% damage and consumed 5% energy, Rayfa took 8% damage and consumed 4% energy. 

Grand Totals:
Pertina: 58%-12%=46% health, 80%-11%=69% energy
Rayfa: 59%-14%=45% health, 73%-14%=59% energy.




Notes:
-“I promise I’ll be on the ball next round,” he said-
-For Sleep Talk, I rolled a number and then counted down Horsea’s move list. 
-*SS* next.


----------



## Eifie (Apr 19, 2019)

wow I forgot I was in a battle with SS


----------



## Eifie (Apr 27, 2019)

can't believe you're losing this, Rayfa. for shame! I can't lose to my apprentice!


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (Apr 27, 2019)

Hey Pertina, do you remember how to do this? Cause I don't! Relying on you, my friend! 

So, Dragon Pulse seemed successful, let's do more of that? And uhh. You're back in the pool, so Swift Swim ought to have taken effect, right? Good. If you can't hit her with Dragon Pulse, use Rain Dance! And if you've already Rain Danced, do some Double Teaming.

*Dragon Dance/Rain Dance/Double Team x3*


----------



## Eifie (Apr 29, 2019)

oh yeah it's my turn

ok

uh

I always forget how much Eevee's movepool sucks god damn.

how to play this game?? let's try this.

*Hyper Voice ~ Substitute (10%) ~ Hyper Voice*


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (May 1, 2019)

Oh crap. My command is supposed to read "Dragon PULSE," not Dragon Dance. RIP. Hopefully that came across in the flavor haha... otherwise... oops. 

Eif we are bad at this


----------



## Eifie (May 1, 2019)

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> Oh crap. My command is supposed to read "Dragon PULSE," not Dragon Dance. RIP. Hopefully that came across in the flavor haha... otherwise... oops.
> 
> Eif we are bad at this


yeah it was obvious dw

and excuse you might I remind you that I won ASBer of the Year 2k15


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow (May 1, 2019)

Eifie said:


> yeah it was obvious dw
> 
> and excuse you might I remind you that I won ASBer of the Year 2k15


Oh-HO! So what happens to that title if I defeat you in battle, here in TCoD ASB year of 2019?!

Pertina, let's GO! The apprentice must prove their worth and surpass their mentor!!


----------



## Eifie (May 1, 2019)

Sandstone-Shadow said:


> Oh-HO! So what happens to that title if I defeat you in battle, here in TCoD ASB year of 2019?!
> 
> Pertina, let's GO! The apprentice must prove their worth and surpass their mentor!!


gdi Rayfa my reputation rests upon your shoulders


----------

